# Need New Pre-Made Raw Patties - Recs?



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

I am "in the market" for a new raw pre-made food for my pup. We have tried the Animal Food Services, Majestic Raw (Beef) Patties and Nature's Variety (Beef). 

The Majestic Raw was great, but the distributor prefers I order more than just one case at a time. I don't have a dedicated freezer, so that isn't an option. The Nature's Variety was OK, but it makes her go to the bathroom significantly more than the Majestic Raw. It seems to have an aweful lot of "stuff" mixed into it... She also seemed to like the Majestic Raw more too. Maybe because it was 100% beef, nothing mixed in.

So, I am looking for new pre-made raw recommendations. I do not have the time to make my own raw, and therefore need to buy it. Rommendations will be very much appreciated! I need to order in the next couple days.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Primal. You can actually buy them in 5 pounds tubes and cut them into servings yourself. They also come in patties and 2 pound tubes. The quality of their meat source is excellent. 

Bravo also comes in big tubes but not sure if they come in patties too.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Primal.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Steve's Real Food. I don't use it, but a friend does.

http://www.stevesrealfood.com/


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Primal or Bravo


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Do you all buy these at the store? Or do you have to order them?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

How old is your pup? Mauser was eating full RMBs when I brought him home at 8ish weeks.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDDo you all buy these at the store? Or do you have to order them?


Very few stores carry these.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> Very few stores carry these.


I figured as much.... I'm just trying to reconsider the dogs diet since the vet was worried about her circular pattern of eating (one week she barely eats and, when she does, it's dinner later at night. Then, the next week, she eats breakfast and dinner and is still starving and crying in our face til we throw another scoop down.) Now we're about to start the stages of IBD testing, I think... (and yes, I've been keeping my eye on the IBD raw thread!!







)


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDDo you all buy these at the store? Or do you have to order them?


Both Bravo and Primal I can get at the store my friend owns, she has 4 (Or perhaps now 5) freezers of frozen raw pet food.
Below are their websites where you can see if there is someone near you that sells it. 

Bravo Retailers 

Primal Retailers 

And I can't believe I didn't mention Nature's Logic - I feed the kibble and am very happy with it
Nature's Logic Retailers


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Great, thanks! Do you find it cheaper to feed the premade or just buy stuff and make your own diet?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Dante's only a part time raw guy








I don't have freezer space to be able to buy in bulk the way I would need to in order to to it myself - and sadly in my little house I don't even have a spot to add a freezer









But I'm pretty sure that doing it yourself will be less expensive than the premade, you most definitely pay for the convenience


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.Dante's only a part time raw guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds similar to my situation except I'm a student and renting out a place for the next year and a half before I go to law school. 

How does he do with half and half? I've seen some people say that it's not good for them because they digest the two at different rates. I was thinking, though, that if raw digest more quickly wouldn't it make sense to feed that in the morning and then kibble at night? Thus giving the dog all night to process it and, I would assume, they would have it out by morning. 

I'm just worried that I don't have the money to do 100% raw because, like you Barb E., I can't buy in bulk. However, her fickle eating and all of this stuff worries the vet which is now worrying ME so I'm taking raw into much more serious consideration. (Before I figured it would just happen eventually... maybe once I graduate and have a job!) 

I guess there is no way to know if she'll do well with half and half until I just try it, huh?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Luckily, we have a lot of options here with the pre-prepared raw. Rafi gets homemade food that is about half Primal grind and he also gets kibble. At night he and Chama both get a raw snack. I have been mixing raw and cooked for years and have not had a problem. 

I have found the Primal to be the best deal, price-wise.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

And here is why I like Primal (and feed it instead of buying meat in the grocery store):

"Our raw food formulas contain the freshest 100% human-grade antibiotic, hormone and steroid free meats, poultry and game, certified organic produce, certified organic minerals and unrefined vitamins. At Primal Pet Foods, we procure our meats, poultry and game from ranchers throughout the United States that take pride in producing wholesome sources of protein through natural, sustainable agriculture."


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I've fed raw alone, raw one meal kibble the other and I've fed raw mixed with kibble in the same meal








Never a problem with any of them!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowAnd here is why I like Primal (and feed it instead of buying meat in the grocery store):
> 
> "Our raw food formulas contain the freshest 100% human-grade antibiotic, hormone and steroid free meats, poultry and game, certified organic produce, certified organic minerals and unrefined vitamins. At Primal Pet Foods, we procure our meats, poultry and game from ranchers throughout the United States that take pride in producing wholesome sources of protein through natural, sustainable agriculture."


That's a good point. If I tried to just buy organic it would probably be through the roof. Although, honestly, if I can't afford to feed myself organic I think the dog can live without it as well. Anything should be better than kibble.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I get the Primal grinds here for $11 or $12 for 5 pounds.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDGreat, thanks! Do you find it cheaper to feed the premade or just buy stuff and make your own diet?


Buying premade stuff is more expensive than doing it on your own (ie buying in bulk - turkey necks, chicken quarters, beef heart, etc etc).


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: mspiker03
> 
> Buying premade stuff is more expensive than doing it on your own (ie buying in bulk - turkey necks, chicken quarters, beef heart, etc etc).


What if you're unable to buy in bulk? I am a college student renting a small cottage with no real room for an extra freezer (which is part of the reason I have held off on raw, because I can't buy in bulk.) Can it still be affordable if the meat is bought at the grocery store or butcher in smaller quantities? Or should I just wait until I have the resources to buy in bulk?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I think it depends on what area you live in and what prices are. You are just going to have to shop around and see. I buy in bulk, so it is much cheaper than buying premade.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: NC_PetMommaWe have tried the Animal Food Services,...


Just a note. AFS does use non-human-grade items, such as the four Ds (dead, downed, disabled or diseased). Any animal in any of those four categories is not usable as human food.


----------

